# Tight Stomach!



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Emily,

I'm 37 weeks pregnant today, baby moving loads as normal. Yesterday and today my belly has felt really hard and tight, far harder than normal & my braxton hicks have doubled in amount and length - they aren't coming regularly but I would say I'm getting about four an hour, sometimes a few more, I've had them all day when normally I only have them in the evening.
I'm booked for a c-section on the 23rd.
Should I get checked out tomorrow or is this normal?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

If it is just tight and not painful, it just sounds like your braxton hicks are changing. If they start to come more regularly, and/or become painful, you need to ring the hospital,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Thank you for replying so quickly...there are becoming a bit more period painy! 

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

It might be best to give the hospital a call, if you are in the early stages, its better for you to have the section then rather than everything being done as a big emergency,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

I did phone the midwife assessment unit this morning after reading your message. My braxton hicks have slowed down but I've got constant period pain with pressure on my pelvis and bum.

Midwife said to just take parcetomol.

I've just phoned back now as pain still there, baby moving, braxton hicks are about three per hour but she said period pain is fine and to only worry if i start having contractions - I said surely if I'm booked in for a c-section i don't want to get to contractions but she said 'You will still be able to have your c-section!'

Am I ok not doing anything? 

thanks again!!

Emma
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, but if the period pains start to get worse and coming with tightenings, regularly, give them a ring again,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

